# Locomotive Antennas



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Okay so I want to add some details to my locos. Looking around, Im finding all kinds of antennas. Sinclair and Firecracker antennas and so on...

How do I, where do I find info, on which antennas came on which locomotives?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Look at photos of the prototype locos.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

If you're doing a detailing project you ALWAYS want reference photos of the actual unit you're working on.

Different railroads had different options; production details changed over time on different orders or batches of the same model of locomotive; over 40 years of service locomotives could have various hardware and appliances removed, added or altered.

Start with the engine you want and figure out what you need.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and info Walt and CV! I have looked at a few of the CSX locos and either they don't have them or I'm not looking in the right places on the locos. Are there antennas usually mounted on top of the cab?


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Typically. Alternate locations are possible; you really have to be specific what engine type, series and even road number (and even specific year/era) you're looking at and find as many photos and angles as possible as specific details can vary.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Fasha

Very interesting...I'm an old radio man and it never occurred to me
that there should be communications antennas on locos...I see CSX
locos almost every day and have never closely looked for the
antenna...you've triggered me into action on that.

A couple months ago, GunrunnerJohn posted a pic of one of his highly detailed 0 gauge
diesels. Sitting right there on the cab roof was one of those Qualcom
small dome antennas you see on semi trucks that keeps them in
touch with dispatchers. I have not seen these on CSX locos tho.

By the way, I saw your well done how to replace broken
truck gears video and only small parts of your
nice layout. Good job.

Don


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Ah thanks for the kind words Don and I'll look for Gun's thread


----------

